# understanding the gluten connection



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I have tested negative for celiac's, and don't have any obvious digestion-related issues that go along with wheat consumption, so I'm wondering: would there be any reason to still avoid wheat after I've had my thyroid removed?

It's obviously easier to eat gluten and I know I don't have the allergy, but I was told to immediately stop eating wheat when I was struggling last summer.

For the most part, I stick to this, but as I was reading about the gluten/thyroid connection, I've learned that most of the reason for avoiding the gluten is b/c it looks like thyroid in the body, and the antibodies in turn attack the thyroid more. So advice to avoid gluten for hashis people seems really only applicable to those who have thyroids, as it hopefully helps save the thyroid some damage. Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't show up with any positives on the celiac panel and have no gluten sensitivity.

I do not avoid gluten. What would be the point? Sure, you have read that "it looks like thyroid in the body"........ but if that was so, my Hashimoto's wouldn't be so easily managed with all the gluten I've eaten over the last 20 years. And yes, I have my thyroid.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

I think (and I am no expert) that autoimmune disease sufferers are often told to avoid gluten is because it can cause inflammation and inflammation can make AI diseases worse. I too have heard the theory that that gluten is similar to thyroid (hormones?) but it is just a theory (as far as I know).

It is my opinion that humans weren't designed to eat wheat in quantity, especially the genetically modified wheat we eat today. It makes sense that people would have problems with it and most people have some inflammatory reaction to gluten whether very small (most people) to extreme reactions (celiacs - more rare). People with very little reaction to gluten don't need to worry about it much if at all.

The problem is that many with a gluten sensitivity do not have intestinal issues. Some have neuropathies, or migraines, or joint pain, or hair loss, or stunted growth, or depression. The symptoms aren't often recognized as caused by gluten until they have gone away on a gf diet, and sometimes it takes months or even a year for some symptoms to go; joint pain is one of the last to go.

Treating symptoms with a gf diet takes a lot of patience.


----------



## Marc Ryan (Mar 22, 2013)

As a functional medicine practitioner and Hashimoto's patient, I have found that nvsmom is absolutely right. Many of the symptoms from gluten sensitivity are not located in the gut. They are neurological, orthopedic, and cognitive. Yes, it is said that gluten resembles thyroid tissue and when there is an immune flare up caused by it, it makes the attack on the thyroid more intense. Gluten also resembles cerebellar tissue and can cause some pretty serious cognitive impairment.

Another thought is that gluten exposure, in and of itself, leads to the initiation of autoimmune disease. AID is progressive and when you have one it is that difficult to develop another. So, even though you have no thyroid, wouldn't you want to do everything in your power to insure that it doesn't progress to say, your pancreas (type I diabetes), your eyes and salivary glands (Sjogren's), or your joints (rheumatoid arthritis), just to name a few?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Couldn't have said it better -- thank you for being a resource here. For example: GF for me hasn't been the end-all, be-all magic answer. But it is something I wish I had known about and been diligent about years ago. It has helped things like 10 years of frequent stomach upset, and minimized recent things like brain fog and skin issues. Going GF has made for better eating habits overall, and thus things like improved A1C levels. One book we were recommended puts a lot into perspective; it's called "Primal Body, Primal Mind". Definitely a good read if you get the chance.


----------

